# Zoysia in Bermuda



## sully0314 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hoping for some help here. I am new to lawn care and trying to learn all that I can. Just purchased a house in September 2018 and the previous owners did not give much time to the yard so I have my work cut out for me. I have a few patches of what seem to be Zoysia in the Bermuda (I have tried to get some pictures to show). Is there anything I can do to get rid of this? It grows at a different rate and is a different color and it's an eye sore to me as I want it to all look the same. Will the Zoysia spread like Bermuda does? Should I spray something to kill the grass and then cut it out? Are there any options? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jtyrie (Feb 28, 2019)

There is not a targeted chemical that will kill Zoysia and leave your Bermuda alone. Glyphosate will kill just about everything you spray it on. Then you could lay down some new Bermuda sod. You could pull the Zoysia out by hand. That will be a lot of work but you would be left with some Bermuda.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Do you know what type of bermuda grass it is? If its hybrid then you can try what I'm doing with tenacity + simazine and it should put a hurt on the zoysia and give the bermuda chance to take over. Couldn't do this with Glyphosate without hurting the good bermuda. So far I'm having very good results using this method to selectively remove the zoysia. If you have common/seeded bermuda it won't work you will toast everything. You could carve out a test area and try it. This is what common bermuda being selectively removed from 419 looks like at day 5 its really starting to bleach and die.


----------



## sully0314 (Jul 11, 2019)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Do you know what type of bermuda grass it is? If its hybrid then you can try what I'm doing with tenacity + simazine and it should put a hurt on the zoysia and give the bermuda chance to take over. Couldn't do this with Glyphosate without hurting the good bermuda. So far I'm having very good results using this method to selectively remove the zoysia. If you have common/seeded bermuda it won't work you will toast everything. You could carve out a test area and try it. This is what common bermuda being selectively removed from 419 looks like at day 5 its really starting to bleach and die.


It is hybrid Bermuda. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kbro (Jul 11, 2019)

That doesn't look like Zoysia to me but I've never seen a close up of a coarser blade Zoysia. I may be wrong but looks like a weed - maybe crabgrass?? I guess anything you don't want in your lawn is a weed. I have some Bermuda 'weed' in my Zoysia!
Have you looked at the weed id thread: Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

What rate of simazine/ tenacity are you using to remove the zoysia? Are you thinking multiple apps at what intervals?


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

caddyshack4reel said:


> What rate of simazine/ tenacity are you using to remove the zoysia? Are you thinking multiple apps at what intervals?


I ran a rate of 5 oz /A of Tenacity + 15 oz/A of Simazine with NIS. I'm going to reapply at day 14, but its stressed out really bad now and the 419 isn't stressed at all.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Another option is to spray with sencor. It's labeled only for Bermuda. Tenacity and siamzine is a good choice, or tenacity and sencor.


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

@Movingshrub is probably right about the sencor, but I don't think its labeled for residential use just so you're informed. But both options should work. What type of bermuda do you have?


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

This is what I'm doing to address the same issue. So far I'm happy with what I'm seeing but we'll see what happens after I apply my 2nd application.

This is my original thread seeking advice: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=7744

And this is my progress thread that I will keep updating: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11517

Good luck


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Where did you buy the Tricor DF? Seems more difficult than most herbicides. This is my next project.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Jwsjr said:


> Where did you buy the Tricor DF? Seems more difficult than most herbicides. This is my next project.


eBay
seller: keystonepestsolutions


----------

